# secchione



## clapec

Come è possibile tradurre 'secchione' in inglese?
Swot potrebbe essere un termine adatto?

E una frase come questa:
'Please, do not think I am just a boring swot with no social life!'
potrebbe avere senso?

Grazie!


----------



## Kraus

"Swot" è la soluzione fornita da almeno due dizionari (Ragazzini e Hazon Garzanti), dunque dovrebbe andare bene...


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Forse: "geek". 

 Ciao


----------



## BluePoint

Oppure "nerd"

BP


----------



## Paulfromitaly

BluePoint said:


> Oppure "nerd"
> 
> BP



Noi in italiano abbiamo associato il termine *nerd* con secchione, ma in inglese significa scemo, sfigato, ma non secchione.


----------



## danalto

*Geek*, direi.


----------



## lsp

Just a side note, swot would not be understood in AE. Garzanti also says sgobbone, which seems to be a hardworking person. Is that right? That's not necessarily a geek.

EDIT: there are tons of threads mentioning secchione. One of them says a sgobbone is a secchione _at school_.


----------



## KellyUD143

I like 'bookworm' a little better? Geek and nerd seem a little harsh, and I've heard secchione used in more playful terms.


----------



## Stevo_Evo_22

Ciao!

"Secchiona" può funzionare anche come aggettivo?
Il contesto: "E' brava a scuola ma non troppo secchiona."

Che ne pensate?
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Sì, la frase è perfetta.Ciao!


----------



## Emma Neve

Ciao a tutti!

Ho sempre trovato i termini "nerd" e "geek" associati a studenti maschi. Confermate?

Grazie


----------



## MStraf

Emma Neve said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Ho sempre trovato i termini "nerd" e "geek" associati a studenti maschi. Confermate?


Ciao anche a te!
Nope, sorry, they can refer to both male and female students.


----------



## Emma Neve

Hi MStraf 

I was thinking... "secchione" usually has a positive meaning and  is generally used to describe someone who is clever, bright, intelligent, somehow outstanding...
Paradoxically, you could even use "secchione" when referring to a student who is not necessarily "hard-working"  but who can nevertheless easily get good results at school (I mean, without much effort).
From what I gathered reading the posts, "nerd" has not such a positive connotation... And (am I wrong?) a "nerd" can often be aloof from society and social life in general...
So, what would the best way to convey the meaning of "secchione" then? 
Very simply: bright student? clever? 
And, one more thing, we use "secchione" even for very young kids... would that be the same for "nerd?"

Thanks


----------



## Alxmrphi

Because everyone says *secchione* -> *nerd*, I always thought it was an insult.


> From what I gathered reading the posts, "nerd" has not such a positive  connotation...


Yes, you're right! Very negative!


----------



## MStraf

Emma Neve said:


> Hi MStraf
> 
> I was thinking... "secchione" usually has a positive meaning and  is generally used to describe someone who is clever, bright, intelligent, somehow outstanding...


Not when I was in school, my dear Emma. I have been called "secchione" all my life, and it has always been in a negative way. It was not something I was prod of, but I did not care, I was living my own life and, as I can see the results reaching the 50th year mark, I cannot complain ;-)

"Nerd" is very negative, while the meaning of "geek" has changed as time goes by. Almost all MIT and Stanford or Berkeley students are called "geek" (at least), and they do not seem to complain that much. To be successful you have to hold something back. So the day before a final, a geek will choose to stay in the dorm studying instead of having a beer with the friends. There will be always plenty of time in the life to get a beer.


----------



## Emma Neve

Caro Alxmrphi, grazie per la risposta!
E caro MStraf, leggo solo adesso ('nnaggia la miseria che son sempre distratta!) che vivi in California ma la tua lingua madre è l'italiano... Dunque abbiamo opinioni un po' diverse sulla parola "secchione"... Ma sai che io non l'ho mai "percepita" come spregiativa? Neanche quando viene usata in tono un po' canzonatorio... (sotto sotto, leggo sempre un po' di invidia/ammirazione in chi la pronuncia). 
Dunque tu che termine useresti per tradurre il significato "positivo" di secchione?


----------



## MStraf

Emma Neve said:


> C ... Dunque abbiamo opinioni un po' diverse sulla parola "secchione"... Ma sai che io non l'ho mai "percepita" come spregiativa?


Beata te...



> Dunque tu che termine useresti per tradurre il significato "positivo" di secchione?


Semplicemente "Geek", perche' ormai "nerd" ha assimilato gli aspetti negativi del "geek" (anche se la parola "geek", proprio come "secchione", ha pur sempre una connotazione negativa)

PS Lo (stupidissimo) spettacolo televisivo americano "Beauty and the Geek" venne appunto tradotto in italiano come "La Pupa e il Secchione" Non avendo visto la versione italiana, non posso dire quale sia stata la versione piu' stupida (ma conoscendo la televisione, sara' una bella sfida...)


----------



## Emma Neve

You don't know how much you are tempting me to go off topic, dear MStarf 
So many questions I'd like to ask you...  
La trasmissione "La pupa e il secchione" è semplicemente in-guar-da-bi-le. 
Una cosa che fa venire il voltastomaco... 
Ma "geek" lo useresti anche per un/a ragazzino/a o bambino/a di elementari/medie? 
Io continuo ad avere in testa (pensando a "geek") l'immagine di un ragazzo/ragazzotto (quindi escludo, ma magari sbaglio, bimbi un po' più piccoli) magari genietto del computer.. magari un po' sfigato... 
La qual cosa non aderisce benissimo al mio "secchione" e, soprattutto, "secchiona" 
Comunque grazie mille ancora... mi hai chiarito molto le idee


----------



## MStraf

Emma Neve said:


> .. Ma "geek" lo useresti anche per un/a ragazzino/a o bambino/a di elementari/medie?  ...


Personalmente, no, ma come ho detto ormai ho passato l'eta' della geek-ness

Di certo ormai la parola "geek" ha travisato il suo significato originale, per cui non mi stupirei se fosse usata anche alle elementary (di sicuro alle medie)


----------



## Astropolyp

Neppure io ho mai sentito usare "secchione" in senso positivo.


----------



## Emma Neve

In toscana è offensivo? OK allora forse è una cosa del nord, nord-est di usare "secchione" in senso positivo (o comunque non del tutto negativo). Oppure sono io che vengo da Marte 
Mi sa che non c'è un termine che traduce "felicemente" secchione come lo intendiamo qua da noi, forse bisogna ricorrere a una perifrasi 

Bedtime for me, grazie mille ancora MStraf & Astro


----------



## Sandrokkio

Io direi che avete ragione entrambi... "secchione" può essere inteso negativamente o positivamente e la differenza è l'intenzione e il tono. Se usato in tono affettuoso può avere un'accezione positiva; ovviamente, se si sottintende che la persona in questione è sfigata, assume coloriture negative o leggermente offensive, anche se io non direi che è proprio un'offesa pesante!! Secondo me rende bene "geek".


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi !
I've always used *'brainbox' *to indicate someone particularly good at school for example http://www.wordwebonline.com/en/BRAINBOX
Cheers


----------



## pask46

Secchione" in senso positivo? Dove? Quando? Esiste una "regionalità" nell'uso del termine? Ho figli in età di scuola e vi assicuro che non è così, almeno non qui dove vivo io (nord Italia, Torino). E non era così nemmeno quando andavo a scuola io! Anche sull'uso della parola "nerd"... mai sentita usare come positiva nemmeno quella! C'entra poco il fatto che chi si percepisce come nerd ne dia una connotazione positiva... e ci mancherebbe pure! Che non sia del tutto disprezzato, un nerd, è anche vero... gli si riconoscono, come al secchione, alcune qualità... e poi può sempre fare comodo durante una verifica! Certo è che, nella scala sociale che si crea a scuola, il secchione non occupa i primi posti. Il passaggio di un termine da una cultura all'altra avviene in maniera del tutto casuale, e spesso dipende dal canale che lo diffonde... il significato prima è parziale, isolato nel contesto iniziale, ma poi si diffonde l'uso del termine in maniera piena e sempre più simile all'originale. In Italia il termine nerd si diffonde a partire dal 1984, anno in cui esce il film "La Rivincita dei Nerds". L'unica cosa che trovo diversa nella percezione del nerd è la rappresentazione visiva... il classico nerd americano ha camiciotto con taschino e parata di penne, occhiali spessi con montature anacronistiche, vestiti fuori moda e tagli di capelli non certo all'ultimo grido ed un generale aspetto goffo ed impacciato. Mentre in Italia una vera e propria icona del secchione non mi sembra vi sia... anche se sicuramente gli occhiali possono essere un punto in comune, unito ad una certa goffaggine... ricordo però che amici americani indicavano come "nerds" dei secchioni italiani... quasi ci fosse una specie di "aura" percepibile aldilà delle differenze culturali!


----------



## ray.

Emma Neve said:


> forse è una cosa del nord, nord-est di usare "secchione" in senso positivo (o comunque *non del tutto negativo*).





pask46 said:


> Secchione" in senso positivo?* Dove? Quando*? Esiste una "regionalità" nell'uso del termine? Ho figli in età di scuola e vi assicuro che non è così, almeno non qui dove vivo io (nord Italia, Torino). E non era così nemmeno quando andavo a scuola io! !


Non so se interpreto a pieno il senso di Emma, ma la mia idea è simile: *'secchione/sgobbone' *ha sempre e dovunque avuto una connotazione negativa questo è vero, ma minore e diversa da 'nerd', è una _'rivincita'_ un po' invidiosa per i_ 'primi della classe'_, sempre  piuttost 'isolati'. L'inglese _'swot'_ rende a pieno tutto questo. (prima si usava anche_ 'grind,mug' _etc)
*'nerd'* esprime una negatività diversa e più pesante: 'noioso, goffo, mal-vestito...' etc; *'geek'* è più un 'buff' un appassionato, fanatico di qualcosa e in particolare di informatica. Non credo che gli scolaretti usano questi termini. Qualcuno ha un figlio a scuola?


----------



## zimtladen

Paulfromitaly said:


> Noi in italiano abbiamo associato il termine *nerd* con secchione, ma in inglese significa scemo, sfigato, ma non secchione.



This is not right, at least in my corner of the English-speaking world.  A nerd is someone who is very knowledgeable about specific subjects, often technical (especially STEM), and who may lack certain social skills, quite possibly because s/he is simply not interested in acquiring them.  Nerds tend to be male just because those obsessed with technical subjects tend to be male, but are certainly not exclusively so.  "secchione" seems like a good equivalent to me.

Some other people commented that 'nerd' has negative associations while 'geek' is rather positive; once again, this seems to vary from subculture to subculture and from milieu to milieu.  In my experience it has rather tended to be the opposite way around.


----------



## Alec23k

Bookworm?


----------



## LightDrake

Alec23k said:


> Bookworm?


Il _Bookworm _è il _topo di biblioteca_ in lingua italiana - cioè qualcuno che passa molte ore in biblioteca, o comunque sui libri. L'accezione dell'italiano _secchione, _in realtà è più quella dello studente che anche con poco sforzo ottiene buoni risultati scolastici. Credo che la parola che si avvicina di più sia _nerd _- anche se in alcune circostanze può essere considerata dispregiativa, come _secchione _del resto.


----------



## Mary49

LightDrake said:


> L'accezione dell'italiano _secchione, _in realtà è più quella dello studente che anche *con poco sforzo*  ottiene buoni risultati scolastici.


Non è proprio così:
secchióne in Vocabolario - Treccani
"Con uso fig., spreg. o scherz. (anche, ma più raro, _secchia_), nel gergo studentesco, alunno (e, nel femm. _secchiona_, alunna) che, anche senza avere capacità eccezionali, raggiunge tuttavia risultati discreti o addirittura buoni applicandosi allo studio *con ostinata diligenza*".
Secchione: Definizione e significato di secchione - Dizionario italiano - Corriere.it
"Nel gergo studentesco, alunno molto diligente che *si applica con costanza* agli studi, senza che all'impegno corrispondano necessariamente doti e capacità particolari SIN *sgobbone".*
secchione: significato e definizione - Dizionari
"Chi studia *con zelo assiduo, meticoloso e caparbio*, per ambizione di distinguersi o per sopperire con l'applicazione intensa alla scarsa intelligenza".


----------



## LightDrake

I vocabolari e le enciclopedie italiane spesso non riescono a cogliere appieno il vero significato dei termini, specie se si tratta di gergo giovanile. 
Andando in una qualsiasi scuola e chiedendo chi è il "secchione", verrà risposto che è colui che ottiene sempre dieci - ma nessuno studente saprà dire con certezza quante ore giornaliere impieghi quella persona nello studio.


----------



## Mary49

Io ho fatto l'insegnante per una vita e so bene chi sia un secchione; lo studente può essere dotato o no, il fatto è che il secchione (sgobbone) è uno che studia tanto.


----------



## giginho

Ai miei tempi nessuno che non prendesse voti alti era chiamato "secchione". Se quel qualcuno che prendeva voti alti era anche uno figo, che usciva la sera, praticava sport, aveva successo con le ragazze, magari suonava anche in un gruppo, allora si diceva: 

A: "come cacchiarola fa quello ad avere tutti 9? Studierà tutto il giorno"
B: "Ma va, mica è un secchione! Gioca a calcio con me, suona la batteria negli XYZ e beve come una spugna ogni sera...è semplicemente un genio!".

Concordo con Mary che il secchione è un termine dispregiativo usato per colui/colei che studia come un(a) matto(a), è sfigato(a) [nel senso che si veste da sfigato, non ha successo con l'altro sesso eccetera] e va bene a scuola.

Nessuno chiamerebbe "secchione" olui/colei che studia come un(a) matto(a), è sfigato(a) [nel senso che si veste da sfigato, non ha successo con l'altro sesso eccetera] MA NON va bene a scuola.

Ergo, per essere secchione devi essere un po' sfigatino/a, non avere una gran vita sociale (si escludono i sabati pomeriggio al coro, questa è una tipica attività da secchioni  ) e andare bene a scuola.

Almeno questo era quello che succedeva ai miei tempi


----------



## ohbice

Dico anch'io la mia, spero di non ripetere troppe cose già scritte.
Secchione per me è un alunno molto studioso e diligente, un perfettino. Senza arrivare per forza a disprezzarlo, ma comunque assai diverso da nerd, che almeno per come lo intendo io in italiano ha un'immagne totalmente neutra o addirittura positiva, è una persona che si interessa di tecnologia (o comunque di una cosa specialistica) e dedica poco tempo alla socialità non perché sia per forza timido o, per usare un termine di gigi, "sfigato", ma perché ha altri interessi.


----------

